# تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## مونيكا 57 (12 مايو 2009)

ا إ ليكم 25
ملف صوتى لتفسير نشيد الانشاد لقداسة البابا المعظم البابا شنودة الثالث


شفتاك يا عروس تقطران عسل
http://www.4shared.com/file/23826387...ified=5e2b97a5

ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبيتى عيناك حمامتان
http://www.4shared.com/file/23826991...ified=5e2b97a5

أين ترعى أين تربض عند الظهيرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/23827785...ified=5e2b97a5

طلبته ما وجدته
http://www.4shared.com/file/23828527...ified=5e2b97a5

أسمك طيب مسكوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/23829099...ified=5e2b97a5

أنا نائمة و قلبى مستيقظ
http://www.4shared.com/file/23829604...ified=5e2b97a5

كفرس فى مركبات فرعون
http://www.4shared.com/file/23830329...ified=5e2b97a5

صوت حبيبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/23830918...ified=5e2b97a5

فى الليل و على فراشى
http://www.4shared.com/file/24187811...ified=5e2b97a5

أنى أقوم و أطوف
http://www.4shared.com/file/23832493...ified=5e2b97a5

أنا سوداء و جميلة ج1
http://www.4shared.com/file/23833320...ified=5e2b97a5

أنا سوداء و جميلة ج2
http://www.4shared.com/file/23833955...ified=5e2b97a5

أنا سوداء و جميلة ج3
http://www.4shared.com/file/24186714...ified=5e2b97a5

ذكريات المحبة مع الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/23834700...ified=5e2b97a5

أحبتك العذراى
http://www.4shared.com/file/23835912...ified=5e2b97a5

جنة مغلقة و ينبوع مختوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/23836601...ified=5e2b97a5

حبيبى ابيض و أحمر
http://www.4shared.com/file/24045636...ified=5e2b97a5

حبيبى لى و انا له
http://www.4shared.com/file/24037921...ified=5e2b97a5

من الطالعة من البرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/24038657...ified=5e2b97a5

لنخرج الى الحقل
http://www.4shared.com/file/24118297...ified=5e2b97a5

من هذه الطالعة ج1
http://www.4shared.com/file/24119091...ified=5e2b97a5

من هذه الطالعة ج2
http://www.4shared.com/file/24119772...ified=5e2b97a5

أجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ساعدك
http://www.4shared.com/file/24048575...ified=5e2b97a5

الاطياب فى سفر النشيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/24120284...ified=5e2b97a5

من هذه المشرقة مثل الصباح
http://www.4shared.com/file/24120954...ified=5e2b97a5

​



*هذا رابط أفضل لتحميل الملفات​*

http://www.meca-forum.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2054


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>



*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة بونبونايا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا مبدعة ويسلم ايديك وفعلا" أختياراتك موفقة ومعزية وفيها الفائدة المرجوة ...ميرسي مارثا كثير لتعبك وربنا يباركك يا عزيزتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

ربنا يديم لنا حياته 

ميرررررررسى على التفسير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا مبدعة ويسلم ايديك وفعلا" أختياراتك موفقة ومعزية وفيها الفائدة المرجوة ...ميرسي مارثا كثير لتعبك وربنا يباركك يا عزيزتي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يديم لنا حياته
> 
> ميرررررررسى على التفسير
> 
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



*أشكرك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## pes2001 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحت اه تفسير  "لنا _أخت_ صغيرة _ليس لها ثديان_ فماذا نصنع لأختنا في يوم تخطب." *...اه التفسيرللجملة 

*


----------

